# In The Almonds



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice pictures, thanks for sharing. I have never seen an almond tree in real life....I hope someday I can get out west and witness the bloom in person.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

You can almost smell the bittersweet fragrance of the almond blossoms.Nice pics


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

ahhhh...the sights of hope!


----------



## Moeuk (Feb 4, 2008)

Those shots are making me envious. All we get in UK is orchards and there nothing in comparison tothe size of those shots.

Anyone got a spare room for a Brit beekeeper?

Moe


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Great pictures, thanks a bunch!


----------



## trapperbob (May 27, 2007)

Thanks Jeff sure makes me home sick. I grew up just a few miles north from there in Exeter now I live in Lincoln,Ne. Don't regret the move but when I see the farm country of home it sure makes me look back.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Pretty flowers....nasty honey.


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey, trapperbob, I make some nice orange blossom honey near Exeter. I have considered retiring to another area. What are the benefits of beekeeping in or near Lincoln, NE?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Laurence Hope said:


> What are the benefits of beekeeping in or near Lincoln, NE?


Er, it's a short drive to Bush Farms?


----------

